# LAS Classic -> -> -> The Big Question



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Will he or won't he? Is he coming out of retirement to bless us with his presence?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Mike2787 said:


> Will he or won't he? Is he coming out of retirement to bless us with his presence?


Who you mean Mike, Terry& Michell, Stan and Liz, Jack Cramer..............or something more of the OBT type


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Of course I'm speaking of the ONE!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm saying he'll be there. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

FoggDogg said:


> I'm saying he'll be there. :wink:


But, will he shoot?


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Shoot... who cares!! I just like to watch him get people all worked up!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd just love to see him wearing his wedding ring :eek2:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike2787 said:


> Will he or won't he? Is he coming out of retirement to bless us with his presence?


I was sure hoping you meant Terry (and Michelle)!!! But OBT would be great too!!!!


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wish it was Terry too. Of course he can bring Michelle with him. Jack Cramer would be a treat to see on the archery range also.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

One will NOT show.....

It is the PGA Show that weekend


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> One will NOT show.....
> 
> It is the PGA Show that weekend


Is Darrin M gonna show? hahaha


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Hope to see some of you there. I'll be there on and off depending on my platoon schedule but won't be shooting. It's always a good time meeting some fellow AT'ers.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Beamen123 said:


> Hope to see some of you there. I'll be there on and off depending on my platoon schedule but won't be shooting. It's always a good time meeting some fellow AT'ers.


I assume you will be there Randy, seeing its what? 2 miles from your house!!  Man your lucky!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

field14 said:


> Is Darrin M gonna show? hahaha


Sadly no.. It is the PGA show 

Truth of it all is my archery career is done. A blown T8 disc is the culprit. I think the high powered cam bows did me in.... 

I wil be thinking of you all! Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

DarrinM said:


> Sadly no.. It is the PGA show
> 
> Truth of it all is my archery career is done. A blown T8 disc is the culprit. I think the high powered cam bows did me in....
> 
> I wil be thinking of you all! Good luck!!!!!!


Afraid you are right about the cams Darrin
The more I tone down the harshness of my cams the better/longer I can shoot---it's a shame that the industry felt it had to eliminate all the soft compounds at the expence of the ones that shoot the most arrows---the target archers


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Afraid you are right about the cams Darrin
> The more I tone down the harshness of my cams the better/longer I can shoot---it's a shame that the industry felt it had to eliminate all the soft compounds at the expence of the ones that shoot the most arrows---the target archers


You need to try the Maitland Zues. I was an avid Bowtech shooter for 8 years and thought that nothin could be better than the Commander. Smooth doesn't do the Maitland justice and it is a much better bow than the BT's. It's like shootin an older wheel bow but with a solid wall and a bit faster.

Back to the topic. OBT and archery don't mix anymore. And where would one find this wedding ring if he is wearing it. Not on his finger. :zip:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I assume you will be there Randy, seeing its what? 2 miles from your house!!  Man your lucky!


But see...Randy has the same problem I have!!! He's two miles from LAS and I'm two miles from The Riv. But that makes me a loooong way from LAS and him a loooong way from the Riv!!! Both shoots are well worth the time and effort!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> One will NOT show.....
> 
> It is the PGA Show that weekend


I heard he gave that up too something about a sex change.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> I heard he gave that up too something about a sex change.


Im sitting here at the JW Marriott looking for a text from OBT saying he is on the way to the PGA and looking at all the snow at home.....

Im thinking that LAS always brings the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all!

BTW.. I have to give a big shout out to LAS for their quick shipping!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered a rangefinder for this trip and boom 32 hours later it was on the doorstep! Thanks Jim!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> Im sitting here at the JW Marriott looking for a text from OBT saying he is on the way to the PGA and looking at all the snow at home.....
> 
> Im thinking that LAS always brings the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Dont kid yourself he is still looking for his man card.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Afraid you are right about the cams Darrin
> The more I tone down the harshness of my cams the better/longer I can shoot---it's a shame that the industry felt it had to eliminate all the soft compounds at the expence of the ones that shoot the most arrows---the target archers


Some of us old farts have been telling people this for YEARS...the "SLAM CAMS" will do you in, and in a hurry. Especially in a "let-down" situation. I cannot believe how many of my fellow shooters are constantly complaining about sore shoulders, having rotator cuff surgery, and either quitting completely, or only being able to shoot every couple of days. Of course, they shoot the FASTEST bow they can get their hands on, with severe drawing cycles and higher letoff.

Not a case in archery where MORE is better...totally the opposite. 

MONEY talks....and SPEED is the name of the game....the bow companies get richer, the doctors and surgeons get richer, and the archer? Well, he/she has a shortened career in the sport.

Never shot a harsh cam bow for long...If the bow is "super fast" and/or draws harshly....I don't buy it, let alone shoot it, ha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike2787 said:


> I wish it was Terry too. Of course he can bring Michelle with him. Jack Cramer would be a treat to see on the archery range also.


maybe if you said it was a bowling tournament he'd show, then throw a bow in his hand.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike2787 said:


> Will he or won't he? Is he coming out of retirement to bless us with his presence?


You should know better. 

He can't get away from laundry and dog poop duties.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

No, but the Minx showed up and surprised the heck outta all of us.. 

That new release he has is da bomb! :tongue:

Congrats Mike, great shooting today! :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Darrin , good to see you still kicking
give a growl some time.
Mike


----------

